# Hampshire College Campus Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I wish to point out that this is not a criticism of the Officers who work there, they live with the hand their dealt. I just want to make sure you're aware of this job opportunity but keep in mind, on their website, they have a list of the Public Safety personnel and how they wish to be referred to as....He/Him; She/Her. Yup, it's THAT kind of place, until they close of course.*

*Campus Safety Officer*
Institution:
Hampshire College

Location:
Amherst, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/19/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Hampshire College, an independent, innovative liberal arts institution and member of the Five College consortium, seeks a campus safety officer for the office of campus safety and security.

The campus safety officer patrols college properties 24-hours a day, seven days a week, during the academic semester and during breaks or curtailed operations. Officer provides routine assistance to the students, faculty, staff, and visitors; maintains access controls, and conducts property checks. Daily duties include parking enforcement, permitting, crowd and traffic control, and event coordination. The campus safety officer will be responsible for investigations of incidents on campus; serve as first responder to alarms, fires, and hazardous conditions; serve as mentor and role model to students; and provide crime prevention education and services to members of the College community.


A high school diploma with a minimum of two years job-related experience is required.
Candidate must have knowledge of state, local and federal laws as related to campus safety; an understanding of security on college campuses, including card access, CCTV, crime prevention by environmental design, and general safety practices; and experience with investigations, report writing, and field training.
The campus safety officer must have the ability to exercise sound judgment based upon their training and experience and are held to a high level of ethics and code of conduct while on and off-duty. Commitment to working with a diverse population is essential.
Candidate must be able to lift 50 lbs. Employment is dependent on successful completion of a pre-employment physical.
This position requires a valid Massachusetts drivers license and must successfully meet the requirements of Hampshire College driver credentialing policy. 
Officer will be required to fill in on shifts as needed, and may be required to work holidays and emergencies. Campus safety officers are considered essential personnel.
The schedule for this 40-hour per week, benefited position is 3-11p.m. The hourly rate is $16.00/hour with an excellent benefit program. Please submit your cover letter, resume and names/phone numbers of three professional references via our website at Employment Opportunities

www.hampshire.edu

Hampshire College is an equal opportunity institution, committed to diversity and inclusion in education and employment.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Hampshire College

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.hampshire.edu/index.cgi?&JA_m=JASDET&JA_s=885

Hampshire College is an equal opportunity institution, committed to diversity in education and employment.
Apply through Institution's Website


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't forget they did have campus police not to long ago. But even unarmed police was to intimidating for them so they opted for non-sworn security.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

$16 an hour to work for college security in that area is pretty generous.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

EJS12213 said:


> Don't forget they did have campus police not to long ago. But even unarmed police was to intimidating for them so they opted for non-sworn security.


Campus safety officer is even a stretch now. Polo shirt and Khaki pants Is the uniform of the day. Lock doors, check for burnt out light bulbs, put the umbrellas down before significant weather etc. Id say they are more of an extension of physical plant than anything.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

WMA7787 said:


> Campus safety officer is even a stretch now. Polo shirt and Khaki pants Is the uniform of the day. Lock doors, check for burnt out light bulbs, put the umbrellas down before significant weather etc. Id say they are more of an extension of physical plant than anything.


Sad but true. Those of you who haven't worked in a higher ed agency might not consider it, but who is now taking on the responsibility of things like risk management for special events, VIP/dignitary protection on campus, protection of intellectual property... all tasks done by a full-service higher education law enforcement agency? Who is going to be the interface with law enforcement, fusion centers, etc?

Of course there aren't many large gatherings now in Mass. but my old department is getting ready for their first home football game in about a week. Capacity is capped at just under 10k, and tailgating is banned by order of the governor, but there's still considerable work involved in such an event.

How many schools have valuable research? Most of them, I would guess. Now who is protecting that value? If you don't think various bad actors are not trying to steal that research, you haven't been paying attention.

Unfortunately, a lot of things will occur and now not be reported, either to keep the "name" of the school safe or out of ignorance of proper reporting. If it's Clery Act it should be OK, there are enough people trained and compliance has generally been moved to a separate office or university counsel but outside of Clery Act and VAWA (think Part I crimes and domestics, to simplify) anything that would be suspicious won't get even a first look, let alone a second.

That failing student who slipped a 27-page handwritten profession of explicit sexual desires (signed in his own blood) under a professor's door? I guarantee you nobody is going to bother putting him in eGuardian to make sure he is flagged at the next school he tries.

That research scientist who personally invited a group from a not-friendly nation to visit him in his office at a research building after hours? Who is going to walk by with a body camera rolling to get some faces?

That dignitary whose attacker was recently released from prison who is giving a fund raising talk for charity on your campus - who is putting together the security plan and making sure everyone involved has a current photo of the mope?

Perhaps biggest from a higher education administrators point of view, who is going to be the point of contact for law enforcement agencies under any circumstances, from serving a warrant to an active threat? Nobody. If you think any outside officer is gong to listen to a dean, think again. If schools don't have their own law enforcement agency then in an emergency they have no skin in the game and the administration is left outside the crime scene tape with the rest of the civilians. That will cut them the deepest, and cause them to squeal the loudest.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

USM C-2 said:


> Sad but true. Those of you who haven't worked in a higher ed agency might not consider it, but who is now taking on the responsibility of things like risk management for special events, VIP/dignitary protection on campus, protection of intellectual property... all tasks done by a full-service higher education law enforcement agency? Who is going to be the interface with law enforcement, fusion centers, etc?
> 
> Of course there aren't many large gatherings now in Mass. but my old department is getting ready for their first home football game in about a week. Capacity is capped at just under 10k, and tailgating is banned by order of the governor, but there's still considerable work involved in such an event.
> 
> ...


And Hampshire College is the perfect microcosm to realize a lot of these drawbacks (except guarding valuable research, I don't think they have any of that).


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

AB7 said:


> And Hampshire College is the perfect microcosm to realize a lot of these drawbacks (except guarding valuable research, I don't think they have any of that).


I was going to say, luckily Hampshire has no research or education of any value occurring on campus.


----------

